# Missing Boater, 71-year-old, Sam Viviano, in Escambia Bay 4/10



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I was fishing with Osborne311, when I overhead this being sent out by the Coast Guard yesterday. I knew something was wrong, when FWC, said can we discuss this over a land line. If any of you guys or gals are in the Pensacola/Escambia Bay today, and spot something odd to relay it to the USCG or FWC.

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_21713.shtml

New details tonight in the disappearance of a Pensacola man. 

He disappeared in Escambia bay around 10 this morning just off Scenic Highway.

Channel 3's Bree Sison has been following the story all day and she joins us now live with the latest information on the search effort.

We just spoke with Florida Fish and Wildlife who is assisting in the search for 71-year-old, Sam Viviano. FWC's boats are now parked back here at their office on 17th and Bayfront. Rescue operations were suspended at sundown.

Back and forth, a Coast Guard helicopter methodically searched Escambia Bay for more than 8 hours. Other law enforcement boats searched with side sonar scanners. Neighbors also joined the effort.

"There were about 6 or 7 boats... The boat was just doing big circles."

Sam Vivano's son-in-law called for help when he saw the boat circling with a jet ski in tow… near his longtime home off Scenic Highway.

Vivano retired from practicing law more than a decade ago but is still beloved by his former coworkers at Levin-Papantonio.

"Just physically leaving the firm… we know we're part of them."

Viviano is described as a young and active 71 year old. Neighbors say it wasn't uncommon for him to be on the water alone. 

"He'd run up and down the beach... Very much of an outdoorsman."

Viviano's boat has been impounded while an investigation into the incident is conducted. We are told a recovery operation will resume in the morning. Live in Pensacola, Bree Sison, Channel 3 News.
Tuesday, April 10 2012, 10:48 PM CDT


----------



## aimilvping (Apr 11, 2012)

it is unbelievable ````````````


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sam*

I pray for the best outcome of this situation.

Keep us posted. We care! C2


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sad deal


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The man has been found.. We was found behind the condo's on scenic hwy accross from apple market. Sad situation..


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I heard they found the body.very sad


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very sad indeed!

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_21720.shtml

Jimmy


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bless his family.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Yesterday was an intense day on the water; over VHF Ch.16, a 406MHz distress beacon was activated, a boat capsized, a boat was adrift about 120nm east of Destin on a east-west line 10nm south of Destin drifting west, the former attorney of Levin-Papantonio lost his life in Escambia Bay;

I don't know how much more chaos occurred due to only was at watch on VHF CH16 from 930AM-430PM. The crazy thing is wind, weather, and sea state was very good.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sam was a customer and a friend, he will be missed, prayers to his family


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

This poor family is going through 2 deaths within a few days. The PNJ said that he just lost his daughter last weekend. Her funeral mass has been postponed. I feel great sympathy for the wife right now.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SHunter said:


> This poor family is going through 2 deaths within a few days. The PNJ said that he just lost his daughter last weekend. Her funeral mass has been postponed. I feel great sympathy for the wife right now.


Wow that Is truly sad. Poor family.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

He died doing what he loved...

I hope that happens to me.

Jim


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent for the family during this trying time.

Sam will be missed! C2


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully, many boaters can take away at the very least one lesson learned in this families' tragedy; to wear your engine's kill switch, and if your boat/vessel does not have one to install one. Because from reading the news article online at WEAR TV3's website that when emergency personnel responded they found his boat running in circles.

Until the autopsy is completed the actual cause of death won't be known, yet if he fell overboard; what if he was hit and knocked out by the boat when it started to circle? Also when I watched the WEAR TV3's 6PM report yesterday, the reporter said that the steering wheel had fallen off, but did not elaborate if the boat was found that way.

On a separate note, after the amount of accidents that have occurred lately in our local area on the water; to wear a life-jacket when running a boat, which I've personally gotten comfortable to where I have not been wearing one when the seas are flat, and a few times out on the boat by myself. It's a bad habit that I personally need to put a stop to. Regardless, I always put on a life-jacket in bad/adverse weather or at night, and if I have other people with me I make them wear one also during these conditions.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

from what i can gather from people i know, the steering shaft was rusted and broke off, apparently as he was driving, maybe a wave or leaned to get something, hanging on to the steering wheel it broke off, and he fell overboard. it is very important you use the kill lanyard on the boat. especially on a small center console like this one. 17 cape horn. He will be missed and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Our prayers for the family with two losses in a very short time! Agree--use the kill switch lanyard (mandatory in Alabama)--wear the life jacket (inflatable is less intrusive often)---have a hand held vhf radio on your belt (might not have helped here--since it sounds as if he was injured when he fell over??)

Kenny--wouldn't it take a lot of rust to allow a steering shaft to break--assuming it was mechanical steering. "steering wheel came off" was the way it was put in the paper--that would be consistent with a shaft breaking or even more rarely the bolt holding the wheel on the shaft breaking--and the wheel pulling off. Hard to know exactly what happened until someone sees that steering gear. Certainly not the run of the mill accident.


----------

